# Jobseeker benefit overpayment



## jules08 (28 Jul 2008)

Hi there

In a bit of a pickle and would really appreciate some advice.( long question though)

I was doing a degree course that lasts 4 years and for my final year (2007-2008) the first half was work placement and the second was lecutures.
I started my placement early, in june '07 and it lasted til end of september '07. (had already registered for yr of college)
By the end of the placement i already hated it and said i'd pack in college and look for a jobs so signed onto benefit end of oct '07.

I never called the college to say that i wasn't returning at the end of Jan '08. 

In march '08 still was unemployed so i was considering returning for last month of college and finishing exams so i'd have at least a degree.A week later got a letter to attend social welfare for a meeting.
I rang them and basically it came to their attention that i was registered at the college and they wanted a letter to confirm i hadn't returned.

As i was thinking of going back i just signed off end of march '08 and returned. 

I signed back on at the middle of june as i finished and was looking for work.
Got a letter last week for a meeting and went in today.Basically they want to recover the money as an overpayment, nearly €3,000!!!

I told her everything that i posted here but she said unless i have documentary evidence that i would have to pay it back in increments.
Have no evidence that i can think of cos i was still registered and didn't inform the college i wasn't returning. 

What shall i do?? i really can't afford to pay it back and thinks its unfair to do so.
I would compromise and pay back from end of jan '08-end of march '08 as that was the official lectures term for that year.

Would this really go to court if i didn't repay it?? thanks


----------



## Mel (28 Jul 2008)

Did you contact the registrar's office in the college to see what they might be able to give you? (although you don't want to risk being de-registered for the year either).

Is there still a requirement to 're-register' a couple of weeks after the start of term, or has IT done away with the need for that? Whereby your failure to do so would show you weren't in college? 
Maybe no attendance at compulsory tutorials or something? 

(Be careful that you don't end up losing your right to sit exams etc.)


----------



## jules08 (28 Jul 2008)

Mel said:


> Did you contact the registrar's office in the college to see what they might be able to give you? (although you don't want to risk being de-registered for the year either).
> 
> Is there still a requirement to 're-register' a couple of weeks after the start of term, or has IT done away with the need for that? Whereby your failure to do so would show you weren't in college?
> Maybe no attendance at compulsory tutorials or something?
> ...


 
Hi there thanks for reply

yes i contacted registrar's office for a letter stating i am finished college as of may '08 ( as i returned for the exams)

Ya everyone had to register for their subjects for the exams at the end of april (which i did as i went back to do exams)

There are no tutorials or anything compulsory unfortunately, even no role!!since i technically missed only two months of lecture i probably wasn't really noticed.

I was thinking if i make a compromise and attach an email from my lecturing stating when lectures recommenced at end of jan '08 
, and printout of my last years breakdown from college website & and that i will repay from then till end of march '08. as thats the only evidence i have??


----------



## sandrat (28 Jul 2008)

do you have evidence that you were seeking work during this time?


----------



## jules08 (28 Jul 2008)

sandrat said:


> do you have evidence that you were seeking work during this time?


 

oh thats a great idea. crap i hope i still have the emails, may have deleted them as they were 5 months ago. i'll have to check my account. thanks

ps if worst came to worst and i just didn't repay it do you think they'd take it any further??


----------



## Mel (28 Jul 2008)

I've been thinking about this.
How fair do you think it is that you've effectively been paid to not go to your lectures?
The state has basically been paying for you twice, jobseeker's benefit and fees. Did you by any chance get a student grant also?


----------



## jules08 (28 Jul 2008)

Hey..i was out of college and back home. college is in different county. i have no idea what fees etc they have to pay. I wasnt getting any grant whatsoever either. first time in my life i signed on.


----------



## Mel (28 Jul 2008)

jules08 said:


> i have no idea what fees etc they have to pay.


 
If you did you might have appreciated it more. It's a lot. Even if you were paying 'full fees' yourself it's massively subsidised by the state/EU. 

There are other people here who know the welfare system very well, but I don't know how you'll justify signing on and being registered for college at the same time. 
In their eyes you were registered for college and thus not eligible for benefits, and whether you attended or not is your own business.


----------



## sandrat (29 Jul 2008)

well paying back 3000 in welfare would be cheaper than paying back the college fees anyway


----------



## Welfarite (29 Jul 2008)

The bottom line is that you were getting the best of both worlds and something had to give. In this case, it is the SW payments. The evidence is that you were a full-time student (whether you attended or not is irrelevant....many people consider themselves full-time students and miss loads of lectures ...that doesn't automatically entitle them to Jobseeker's payments!). You have the right to appeal if you don't agree with the decision.

You have to bite the bullet here.

The good news is that it is unlikely that you will end up in court due to the expense involved. However, you should make arrangements to pay back the overpayment, by weekly instalments if necessary. Your options will be on the letter they sent to you. 

One could say that if you don't pay it back, nothing will happen. That's up to your own conscience. If you don't though, down the line, if you have to avail of SW again, payments may be withheld from you at a time when you might really need them to survive away from the family home.


----------



## Black Sheep (29 Jul 2008)

Since you signed back on in June have they paid you anything. If not can the amount they are *not *paying at present while you are genuinely seeking work be off-set against the overpayment.

If they *are* paying you then you need to negotiate a small re-payment (and stick to it) from your allowance each week and a guarantee to repay at a higher rate when you get work


----------



## jules08 (30 Jul 2008)

Welfarite said:


> One could say that if you don't pay it back, nothing will happen. That's up to your own conscience. If you don't though, down the line, if you have to avail of SW again, payments may be withheld from you at a time when you might really need them to survive away from the family home.


 
Ya thats what i don't want to happen in case i need SW in the future so thats why what i really hope is that they'll agree to me paying back just for the lecture term which works out as half the overpayment.



Black Sheep said:


> Since you signed back on in June have they paid you anything. If not can the amount they are *not *paying at present while you are genuinely seeking work be off-set against the overpayment.


 

I am due backpay from my current benefit claim which works out at about €1000. so they can take that plus repayments from my benefit, but i do think that to pay the full amount is unfair. 

do you think they would agree? cos for them to pursue the full amount would cost them time and money (admin costs etc) ?? thanks


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Jul 2008)

The best thing to do is to try to get an agreement from SW to allow your payment for the portion of the year while you were not in college and looking for work. However I wouldn't be too hopeful as you were holding a place in college(supported by the taxpayers) while receiving Jb (also supported by the taxpayers).

As for your final comment re costing time and money - admin etc I've never heard of SW charging admin. costs


----------

